

The Future of Money: It’s Flexible, Frictionless and (Almost) Free - cwan
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/02/ff_futureofmoney

======
RobGR
I read this article in the print version and I was a little disappointed.

It seemed to mainly focus on paypal, credit cards, new interfaces to paypal
and credit cards, such as on mobile phones. Those are not frictionless and not
almost free.

There was only a passing reference to Chaum and other money systems.

I think that a system that was very distributed, where each individual could
play the role of a consumer or offer credit or lend their reputation to back
others, could be pretty big and cut down on the currently exhorbitant middle
man fees.

